# Kann man python 2.6 und 2.5 gleichzeitig installieren?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal fail2ban testen, leider jedoch läuft fail2ban nur mit python 2.5 und bei mir ist aber python 2.6 installiert.

Laut dem Bugtracer, soll es helfen, wenn man python 2.5 installiert. (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282358)

So, nun die Frage:

Ist es denn überhaupt möglich beide Versionen von python zu installieren und falls ja wie, bzw. was ist dabei zu beachten?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, das geht. Ist Slotted.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kannst dann einfach mit eselect auswählen welche Version verwendet werden soll.

```
 $ eselect python list

Available python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.4

  [2]   python2.5 *

  [3]   python2.6

```

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das aktuell ist.. aber nach dem setzen auf 2.6 solltest du python-upader ausführen.. und bei mir waren davon auf einem Rechner ca 180 Pakete betroffen. Weil ich das ein andermal nachholen wollte verwende ich hier aktuell Version 2.5. akute Probleme sind mir bisher aber auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

----------

## firefly

oder man ruft den entsprechenden python interpreter über python-<version> auf

z.b. python-2.5

----------

## 3PO

Danke Euch für die Infos.

Ich habe es jetzt mal so installiert:

```
emerge -av =dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3
```

Jetzt funktioniert fail2ban so wie es soll und python 2.6 ist immer noch aktiviert.

```
Server ~ # eselect python list

Available python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.5

  [2]   python2.6 *

Server ~ #
```

Genau so wollte ich das.  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem ist nur prinzipiell, dass Libraries u.ä. immer nur für eine Version installiert werden konnten. Aber da ist das Gentoo-Python-Team wohl gerade dabei, daran zu arbeiten.

----------

## musv

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Ich habe es jetzt mal so installiert:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av =dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3
> ```
> ...

 

Fuer sowas bietet sich ein 

```
emerge -1 python:2.5
```

an. Damit sparst du Dir die genaue Versionsangabe.

----------

